

C Programming Question: Cross Operating System, Large File IO? - phrasz

Does anyone know if there is a decent method to perform cross operating system file I&#x2F;O for large files (greater than 2GB) that works well on Windows,BSD,Linux,OSX.&lt;p&gt;POSIX&#x27;s open,read,write,close is great and works on all except Windows. I have found CreateFile,ReadFile,WriteFile, but this is a totally different format in style and data types.&lt;p&gt;Thanks!
======
pwg
Build with M Cross Environment ([http://mxe.cc/](http://mxe.cc/)) and you get
POSIX's open, read, write, close for windows.

